# First day Help Desk



## silecchiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Started my help desk position today. Its pretty relaxed..work in a large hospital...the IT dept consists of only 4 people..including myself. Looks like ill be helping the network admin as well as typical help desk stuff. We are starting a change over to all new machines with windows 7 and swapping in some new servers. Really looking forward to gaining experience!


----------



## tsmartin (Apr 13, 2012)

I work at a hospital in the IT department as well. It is quite different since you have to deal with medical staff and patients compared to your average end user. Good luck!


----------

